# دورة ال Osha فى مجال الأمن الصناعى وباللغة العربية



## المهنــدس (24 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم :77: دى دورة الOSHA فى مجال الأمن الصناعى . وهى عبارة عن دورتين فى دورة واحدة :
 الأولى :  general construction 
  الثانية :  general Industry
مع كافة المعلومات المطلوبة ومقدمة كويسة عن تاريخ الأوشا :20:
الملفات جميعها باللغة العربية :85:
مش هطول عليكوا 
وبالتوفيق
 http://www.2shared.com/file/4151736/a3a6c0f7/OSHA.html

 :13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13:


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور
جهود ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بك وسهلا اخونا الكريم 



ونتمنى لك اوقاتا طيبة عامرة بجزيل الثواب من الله



الملف غير موجود
The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or try to make a search


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رشيد الخولي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا


----------



## engg90 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egypt2003wm (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م ابو فارس (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه في الوقت المناسب


----------



## فارس740 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيــرآ


----------



## asal_80_77 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم رحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم برجاء رفعها علي موقع المدي فير لان الموقع مبيفتحش ف المملكه العربيه السعوديه


----------



## adoula144 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا ابو شباب
*


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safety113 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

رابط خاطئ
الملف غير موجود


----------



## البورتسوداني (29 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حاتم عبدالحميد (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر ياهندسة على تلك المعلومات القيمة والمهمة


----------



## وائل عبده (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيــرآ*​


----------



## محمد 1000 (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا جميل الرابط تمام وانا حملت الملف


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## SHAWKAT2 (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هل تعلمو ان كلمة
لا الة الا الله 
مفيدة جدا لعلاج القلب 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم- الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب - صدق الله العظيم


----------



## هيما سعيد (19 مايو 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووور
جهود ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## NASSER MANSOUR (24 مايو 2011)

thaks very match realy you are vantastic


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## alsayedshaban (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .... راااااااااائع


----------

